# What's your take on PK Management



## D & R (Mar 1, 2013)

Just wondering what everyone thinks about PK Management group? They have taken over the HUD 3.6 contract. They pay a bundled price for initial services to include heavy sales clean, hazzard abatement, lawn care ect. They expect you to trim shrubs, trim tree's, clean gutters, wash windows, window sills,baseboards, appliances, build railings and the list goes on, and all this for one set price. So I figure they are pretty much getting rich off their vendors because I am sure they are getting paid for each and everything you do at these properties, or is HUD paying them a bundled price? Not likely. And if they aren't getting paid a bundled price than why do they need before, during, and after of everything you do!:glare:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

D & R said:


> Just wondering what everyone thinks about PK Management group? They have taken over the HUD 3.6 contract. They pay a bundled price for initial services to include heavy sales clean, hazzard abatement, lawn care ect. They expect you to trim shrubs, trim tree's, clean gutters, wash windows, window sills,baseboards, appliances, build railings and the list goes on, and all this for one set price. So I figure they are pretty much getting rich off their vendors because I am sure they are getting paid for each and everything you do at these properties, or is HUD paying them a bundled price? Not likely. And if they aren't getting paid a bundled price than why do they need before, during, and after of everything you do!:glare:


Nice Intro. Welcome to the forum. Post an intro and people may be more willing to help you out. Until then try the search function and look under "PKMG" or "PK management".....


----------



## D & R (Mar 1, 2013)

I did the intro thing over a year ago. My mistake that was contractor talk. My name is Debby and I have been doing P&P work for almost 3 years now. I have been working for only 1 regional since I started but get alot of offers from others that I just cannot accept as the pay is too low. Is there anything else I should include in my intro?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

add where your located in your info


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome Debby! I've never worked with PKMG because their price list is a joke! I have worked with some other HUD FSM companies with pricing that doesn't make me laugh. It's a shame if PKMG was awarded a sole contract for any area.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

PK contacted us as if we had won the publisher's clearing house. Acted like we solicted them. Emailed us continuously, even though we didn't respond, regarding the "next stage of application/training/etc". I could not in good conscious offer to my guys what they were will to pay and for what they expected to be done.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

HUD is a bidding process.PK came in at such a low price they where awarded a big contract. From what I heard it came at a great time because HUD runs out of money so they say and when they do a new contract they are awarded more money.

This is what I have heard from some people, not sure how true it is


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> PK contacted us as if we had won the publisher's clearing house. Acted like we solicted them. Emailed us continuously, even though we didn't respond, regarding the "next stage of application/training/etc". I could not in good conscious offer to my guys what they were will to pay and for what they expected to be done.




Sounds Bout right there


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

D & R said:


> I did the intro thing over a year ago. My mistake that was contractor talk. My name is Debby and I have been doing P&P work for almost 3 years now. I have been working for only 1 regional since I started but get alot of offers from others that I just cannot accept as the pay is too low. Is there anything else I should include in my intro?


Welcome back Debby. 

PK has a pretty bad rap around these parts. Most people have dumped them or ran when they first saw the price sheet. The search function will be your friend as they been discussed in detail a few months back. I'd place odds that you'll find the pay is too low........


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I get weirded out when i see bundle prices.Those can bring a ton of headache.

For instance with that bundle you most likely have to do switch and plug cover plates. So if there are 20 plates missing you are stuck with replacing 20 plates. And the list goes on.


I stay away from bundles :thumbsup:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Valley said:


> I get weirded out when i see bundle prices.Those can bring a ton of headache.
> 
> For instance with that bundle you most likely have to do switch and plug cover plates. So if there are 20 plates missing you are stuck with replacing 20 plates. And the list goes on.
> 
> ...


Too bad most trying to go too it! I personal hate bundles or flat rates! still work for Cyprexx (love hate realtionship) Kicked FAS to the curb there new flat rate BS


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

You can search the government contracts website and see even before being awarded 3.6, that they have had a series of massive gov contracts awarded for various things. My assumption (which could be wrong), is just that they have someone who is really good at navigating the gov contracts and may even have someone they are familiar with in an authoritative position.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.dol.gov/whd/media/press/whdpressVB3.asp?pressdoc=Southeast/20110302_1.xml


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> http://www.dol.gov/whd/media/press/whdpressVB3.asp?pressdoc=Southeast/20110302_1.xml


:thumbup:
Go get 'em!
Seems to me that this could trickle down to the vendor level as well. When you sign up to work for a government contract holder, you also must agree to the terms & conditions of the contract, including all prevailing wage provisions for your employees.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I've written a couple articles on this company...there are post everywhere on how they rooked everyone by calling BEFORE placing their bid to see what everyone could complete the services for...then came in with numbers 65-70% less than they agreed to in verbal negotiations...then when confronted claimed they were just conducting a "survey" as they could not agree to any pricing PRIOR to being awarded the contract....

IMHO they are a crap company that has a dirty laundry list about as long as Safeguard.

Oh yeah...they bill $303 for the inspection/maid/lawn cut they pay you 40 on that should tell you all you need to know.


----------

